# Monster low fence buck from South Texas!



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

First trail cam pic of the year! Looking good!


----------



## Fin "N" Tonic (Aug 27, 2008)

He definitely needs a dirt nap!


----------



## elkhunter49 (Jun 7, 2004)

A true south Texas giant! í ½í¸ƒ


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

I think he would make some young hunter VERY happy. Hint, hint


----------



## BigBuck (Mar 2, 2005)

Maybe even an old hunter, nudge, nudge, wink, wink.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 7, 2015)

Wahoo!!!!


----------



## WEBB COUNTY BUZZ (Jul 13, 2012)

i have a feeling some better pics are coming soon


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

I'd let that one go for a few 10 years or so í ½í¸€


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

Time to sling some lead!


----------



## DadSaid (Apr 4, 2006)

í ½í± 
That is a Monster at my lease


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

WEBB COUNTY BUZZ said:


> i have a feeling some better pics are coming soon


Took the words right out of my mouth.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Looking forward to a great season! Another monster South Texas Low Fence Buck caught on camera! This buck is finishing out nice! 
It's almost time!


----------



## C-Man87 (Jun 25, 2014)

Quit teasing. Cant wait to see what yall are working with this year man!


----------



## Cod Wallupper (Jul 11, 2015)

*Pics*

The land owner sent these the other day. Low fence as well. Young deer


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Another South Texas giant steps out for the camera! It's going to be a heck of a year!


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Okay B. What ya smoking?


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

sotexhookset said:


> Okay B. What ya smoking?


Just going through some of these trail cam pics looking for a big one 
The search continues! Lol


----------



## NWcurlew (Mar 9, 2012)

*Must be the feed!*

your pictures from this season are really convincing me to double down!


----------



## WEBB COUNTY BUZZ (Jul 13, 2012)

NWcurlew said:


> your pictures from this season are really convincing me to double down!


brett was nice enough to invite me to the ranch a couple days ago to put out a trail cam or 2 and drink a few beers and eat a good steak. only my second time ever meeting him and my first season to try the new DD feed. we pulled the cards from 2 cams after 1 night and 1morning of pictures. if you thought he had big deer last year you aint seen nothing yet. when he lets the cat out of the bag its going to blow some of you away, it did me. what his deer have done on this feed is freaking stupid!! glad i got to meet brett here on 2cool and that he let me see his bucks on his lease.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

NWcurlew said:


> your pictures from this season are really convincing me to double down!


 lol 



WEBB COUNTY BUZZ said:


> brett was nice enough to invite me to the ranch a couple days ago to put out a trail cam or 2 and drink a few beers and eat a good steak. only my second time ever meeting him and my first season to try the new DD feed. we pulled the cards from 2 cams after 1 night and 1morning of pictures. if you thought he had big deer last year you aint seen nothing yet. when he lets the cat out of the bag its going to blow some of you away, it did me. what his deer have done on this feed is freaking stupid!! glad i got to meet brett here on 2cool and that he let me see his bucks on his lease.


Thanks my brother! Your deer are looking incredible them selves!

It looks like a great season ahead of us. Our hunters are super excited. Did you ever get a good score on this buck! I know you went through 3-4 beers and dulled a pencil the other night trying to get a good score on him. 
These bucks can be tough to judge at a glance.


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

Lets see some big boys! Time to stop the teasing!


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Look at this old goat


----------



## deanstrong (Aug 22, 2014)

LOL! Got me for sure.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

What do yall think about this old guy? The best we could tell he is 8 years old in the picture. He has been seen at this stand regularly for 4 years. This year he is back for the 5th year in a row. This was him 2 seasons ago estimated to be 8 years old. Did he fail or get bigger at 10 years old? Here is is picture off an old video clip.


----------



## rudytail10 (Feb 29, 2012)

The wait is killing us!!!!! Wheres the update.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

rudytail10 said:


> The wait is killing us!!!!! Wheres the update.


Here is a picture of the same buck this year, 2 years after the picture posted above. He is no giant but a nice low fence buck none the less. We are pretty sure this buck is 10 years old this year. He could have been a year older or younger when we first started watching him who knows but we have seen him for SEVERAL years at the same stand. His body has shrunk up much like a younger deer and his antlers have gained a lot! His main beams and spread have really put on some inches. Not a giant but def. his best rack ever. Its cool watching these old bucks year after year. This one may end up being hunted as a management deer this season on a package hunt or we may let him ride out one more season. Its a hard decision there are so many young bucks already at this feed location better than him. He is a protein head and with another year he could go either way... who knows...


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Just how old can wild South Texas low fence deer get????? :ac550:
We have years of history on this old guy! He was a heck of a deer at 9 and 10 years old. We are sure that this buck is at least 14 years old. He is a camp buck that has never left. At 9 years old he had 20 points he fell to an 8 point for 3 years and came back like this trying to pop one more time. I just looked back at the video of him on YouTube. Never thought wild deer could live as long as we have learned over the last few seasons. What an old warrior!


----------



## elkhunter49 (Jun 7, 2004)

Now that is a true old war horse. He looks as old as I feel sometimes!!!


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

elkhunter49 said:


> Now that is a true old war horse. He looks as old as I feel sometimes!!!


We have lots of these old guys. Here is another that was a nice buck in his prime just never made the cut. He still looks pretty nice for an old timer at 11-12 years old. He is also another old back that has hung around camp his entire life. Great talking with you again my brother! We sure have met some nice folks here on the forum. Looking forward to you and your wife coming down to photograph from the stands again this year!!!


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Here is a super nice young upper comer with still a lot of room to grow. . Kinda cool pic. This buck could end up being Low Fence monster! *The date is not right on the camera but this is from our latest trip to the ranch.
We recognize this buck from last year and he has turned into a beautiful 3 year old possibly 4 but we called him a 2 years old all last season.. He piled on the inches this year! Last year he had the same frame as an 8 point and was about 19" wide estimated to score 130 . What a jump! Looking forward to seeing this youngster in hard horn.


----------



## rudytail10 (Feb 29, 2012)

Man that's impressive can't wait to get down there. Looking forward to it for sure need to get there and start scouting them out. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

rudytail10 said:


> Man that's impressive can't wait to get down there. Looking forward to it for sure need to get there and start scouting them out.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Give me a call this week and let me know how many hunters you plan on bringing this year my brother.. We are fixing to start putting everyone's hunting dates together. We are planning on taking more deer than last year to make a little room for the massive numbers of 3-5 year olds. Several VERY old bucks did well this year. Time to rotate a few ...


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

This guy may have your name on him .. He popped! And he eats to much lol!
You remember him? He added 10-15" I think. Would look good on the wall!


----------



## rudytail10 (Feb 29, 2012)

Man that dude is fat. I don't remember him off the top of my head. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

rudytail10 said:


> Man that dude is fat. I don't remember him off the top of my head.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


He didn't have the curved time last year. Same in the other side.. You looked a hole through him last year.. I'm glad we waited. He is in great shape for his age that's for sure. This is our 5th year to watch him at this stand. It's the same stand your daughter took her 15 point 2 years ago.


----------



## rudytail10 (Feb 29, 2012)

Ahhhh I remember now. Man he put on some inches. Hard to believe I guess those deer are like wine only better with age. Lol. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## FISH TAILS (Jan 17, 2005)

These pics are making me go crazy!! I think is going to be a very cool year to see all the growth some of the monsters put on. It is going to be fun hunting for sure!! Keep the pics coming.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Looking forward to it guys! Getting pretty pumped! Tis almost time.


----------



## Chefmaster (Jul 16, 2014)

Trophy


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Home again ... Saw some good ones this eve!!!


----------



## dolch (Aug 19, 2005)

If it weren't for **** deer, I wouldn't get to shoot anything! 
Those are the ones I like to see!


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Another monster comes in for a bite of feed  lol
Look at this old sucker!


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Just finished up going through another trail cam card. Look at this old toad! Are deer even supposed to live this long lol. We have watched this old guy for years! 
He should be about 10-11 years old now. He also has his heaviest horns this year. He's a little wider than he was in the past as well. He will end up being taken by one of our management hunters this year most likely. We are going to take several bucks like this one this season to make room for the beautiful upper comers we have been seeing. This old fella looks like he eats his fair share of Double Down deer feed that's for sure!


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Look at the noggin on this dude! Lol
These old bucks make me laugh..


----------



## rudytail10 (Feb 29, 2012)

Those old guys look like they love the new feed. They are even fatter than last year. Going to be great season for yall. Cant wait for more pics.


----------



## Lagunaroy (Dec 30, 2013)

broadonrod said:


> Another monster comes in for a bite of feed  lol
> Look at this old sucker!


Wow, old guy probably needs a lower pen fence. Probably barely makes it in, does he run does or just walk em?


----------



## elkhunter49 (Jun 7, 2004)

Dang it ...... Old and Fat with a big nose! This is sounding way to familure!!!! :rotfl:


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Lagunaroy said:


> Wow, old guy probably needs a lower pen fence. Probably barely makes it in, does he run does or just walk em?


 We have a lot of those old fellas .. They seem to get around better than you would think.. LOL


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

elkhunter49 said:


> Dang it ...... Old and Fat with a big nose! This is sounding way to familure!!!! :rotfl:


LOL... Hope to see you and your wife soon at the ranch.. Looking forward to your great pics again this year.. I'm going to move our post over to the live season thread.. Here is the link..

See ya soon my brother!

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=1633274


----------

